# Frog fecal came back with mites



## purplezephead (Aug 26, 2011)

I just had a fecal done on my new Nikittas and it came back with mites. The vet doesn't know much about frogs and doesn't know if its normal for them to have mites, or if there is cause for concern. I did find an old post (Identification Forum) from someone that had the same issue and there were pictures included, which were the same kind of mites I saw under the scope today. Only one person replied to that post and said they were mites from the tank that help break down waste; does anyone know if this is true? Again my vet isn't sure.


Thanks


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

If there were mites in the fecal that means there are mites in your viv. Mites are actually okay for dart frogs, they sometimes will even eat them, so you don't have to worry. They can be pretty bad for fruit fly cultures though.. so just watch out, and don't let old cultures sit too long.


----------



## purplezephead (Aug 26, 2011)

Well I thought of that, and though I haven't seen the white mites from ff cultures under a scope, this one was totally microscopic so I was concerned.


Thanks


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't think its something to be concerned about. Dart frogs predate on mites; I understand in the wild they make up a really big portion of their diet. Although I'm not an expert, I don't think there are mites that are internal parasites of frogs. These were probably detritus mites that were eating the frog's poop.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Parasitic mites have been found in the respiratory systems of dissected WC tincs, but I dind it more likely that the mite your vet saw was simply a detritus eating mite from your vivarium.


----------

